# Southern Weight - by FANedFox - (~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~MWG)



## Britt Reid (Apr 13, 2013)

_~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~MWG_ - Ashley moves to Parkins, LA and starts enjoying a new life.

*Southern Weight
By FANedox​*
[*Editor's note:* adapted from a former version to accommodate age rules and resolve some realism issues - a bit longer tale in a different setting by one of our veteran writers.]

*Chapter One *

Ashley called to her Mom, "I just got a job offer!" 

"Oh, where is it, dear?" 

"In Parkins, Louisiana." replied Ashley. 

"That is great dear, but do you really want to teach in the Deep South," her mom replied with hesitation.

"Yes mom I do. I’ve always wanted to see the South, and this is a perfect opportunity." 

Her Mom really did not think this was truly such a great idea. She worried about her youngest daughter and feared what she knew was her weakness. knew her . She realized that Ashley had taken pretty good care of herself while in college, avoiding the freshman fifteen. Still, she knew her daughter had a voracious sweet tooth and rich southern desserts would certainly stick to her now svelte figure. 

Ashley was a petite twenty four year old. She weighed one hundred and ten pounds and was five foot three inches tall. She was quite pretty, with long dark brown hair and blue eyes. Fairly small breasts, flat stomach and a cute round bottom atop fairly slim thighs. 

"Ashley dear, are you sure this is where you want to work and live?" she asked again.

"Yes Mom I do. I'm sending in my acceptance letter for a two year teaching contract. It’s a small town high school and I’ll be the entire math department." Ashley said with an aura of determination

/Her mom sighed. "It is your decision Ashley. I just hope you don't come to regret it." 

"What do you mean mom?" said her daughter.
"I worry about you gaining weight down there. The highest percentages of obesity in the country are in the south. It is so hot in the summer people stay indoors and don't get much exercise," confessed her mom.

"Mom I will be fine. I will work out and run as often as I can," Ashley responded.

"Alright Ashley, but watch out for sweets and deserts, you know those are your weakness," said her herself to what she felt might be inevitable.

Two weeks later Ashley arrived in Parkins. A small town near the Texas border. She found a place to live and moved in over the weekend before school started. The apartment complex had a nice outdoor pool and patio area. 

On Monday Ashley pulled into the high school parking lot. It was hot and her sun dress stuck her body, she was so warm. She thought, "I will just have to get used to this humidity and heat." 

She walked inside and turned into the office. 

A very heavy older woman whom Ashley took to be the school secretary looked up and smiled, "Good Morning! You must be our new math teacher, Ashley right?" 

Ashley smiled, "Yes ma'am, I am Ashley Fox."

"Welcome dear, sorry it is so hot today, would you like a glass of tea?" asked the secretary.

"Oh yes that would be great," Ashley replied. 

The secretary got up and literally waddled over to a counter , got out a glass and a pitcher of tea for the refrigerator and poured a glass for Ashley and refilled her own. She handed the glass to Ashley, "Here you are dear, it is nice and cold." 

Ashley took a sip, "This is very sweet and so good, thank you." 

"You are welcome dear, Oh I am so rude, my name is Bobbie, I am the principal's and school's secretary." 

"It is nice to meet you Bobbie," smiled Ashley.

A few minutes later the rest of the faculty began arriving. The first thing Ashley notice about her colleagues, was how heavy everyone was. There were twelve teachers and six teaching assistants and all of them were overweight. They were all women, most in the early forties. Four used scooters to get around they were so obese. But Ashley immediately liked them. They made her feel welcome and everyone was very helpful. 

The principal had everyone in the conference room and started going over the plan for the term and the first day of school. Someone bought some baguettes, still warm from the bakery and covered in powdered sugar. Ashley absent mindedly ate three, plus three more large glasses of sweet tea. Bonnie noted approvingly that Ashley apparently was pleased to be part of this faculty. 

Everyone went out to lunch, the principal treated, as was their tradition the beginning of each year. They went to a buffet in town not far from the school. Ashley got a ride with Clara, who was the English teacher for the seventh and eighth graders. Clara was Ashley's height, but nearly hundred pounds heavier than Ashley. She was about ten years older than Ashley. She shared with the new teacher that she had been married since she graduated from college, had two children and one was 18 and in the high school. 

Ashley was surprised that they drove only four blocks to the buffet. "Clara, why didn't we all just walk over here?" 

Clara laughed, "Ashley, it is ninety seven degrees out and the humidity is nearly one hundred percent, we would be drenched if we walked." 

They got to the buffet, called the Hungry Farmer, and went in and joined the group. As Ashley was going down the various lines she was startled at how much food everyone was taking. Clara even added things to Ashley's tray, "Oh honey, try these "hush puppies" they are so good here." 

She was surprised that nearly everything was deep fried, even the vegetables. But the food was very good, Ashley finished her food and was trying to decide whether to have a dessert, thinking, she had a lot to eat. Clara convinced her to try the pecan pie, ala mode of course. Ashley loved how sweet it was and had a second piece it was so good.

She and Clara went out to drive back over to the school. Ashley could feel how full she was. The meeting resumed as soon and as everyone got back. Ashley was full and a bit tried, so she drank sweet tea the rest of the afternoon to stay awake. 

The meeting ended around five, Ashley went down to the rest room to pee, she had had so much tea to drink. When she came out the principal was waiting in the office for her. "Ashley, would you join me for dinner this evening? I like to get to know my new faculty members before school starts." 

"I would love to ma'am, let me get my things," the new teacher replied.

They went to one of the nicer restaurants in town. Ashley was still feeling full from lunch and drinking sweet tea all afternoon, but the menu was awesome. The principal insisted that Ashley order a rich, deep fried sea food platter. The prawns were huge and coated with a rich greasy batter, Ashley could not resist, she cleaned her plate. The then principal insisted they have dessert and Ashley had a large slice of pecan pie with a large scoop of ice cream. 

Ashley and the principal got back to her car, parked at the middle school around eight o'clock. Ashley thanked her for a wonderful dinner and great conversation. She got in her car and drove to her apartment. She got her things and went inside. She needed to use the bathroom again and went in. 

Ashley was stunned, she was so full, she was visibly bloated. She pulled off her sun dress and stared at the bulge that this morning had been a flat stomach. She thought, "Mom was right about Louisiana, I am going to have to really watch what I eat and how much or I am going to get huge here." 

She went to bed full and bloated, but content.. 

The next morning Ashley decided no breakfast, she had to get her appetite under control. She was fine until that morning's meetings started. The center of the table was covered with rich pastries and other southern treats. There was coffee too, but only real cream and sugar to doctor it up. So again, Ashley ate a lot more calories and grams of fat than she intended too. 

They went to the same buffet/restaurant that they went to the day before and again Ashley ate way more than she intended to. Back to the school for the remainder of the day. 

As the last meeting broke up, Clara came over to Ashley, "Ashley, honey what are you doing for supper?" 

Ashley looked at Clara, "I don't have any plans, I thought I would fix something at my apartment." 

"Ashley why don't you come over to my house for supper, it's not far and I would love to have you meet my family," declared Clara.

Ashley could hardly refuse, though she had planned to barely eat anything at home, since she had had so much to eat all day. "I would love to Clara, what time?" she asked.

"Why don't you just follow me home right now," replied Clara.

Ashley giggled, "That works for me." 

She followed Clara out to the parking lot, again noticing how heavy Clara was. She dutifully followed Clara a few blocks and pulled up in front of a modest, but well-kept house, as Clara pulled into a carport. She got out and met Clara outside the carport. "Come in Ashley." 

Clara led Ashley inside, she opened the door the house was nice and cool. Ashley was warm, as her car barely had time to cool off with a short drive. Clara's husband, Ted was sitting in a lounger, he got up when the women came in. 

""Ted this is our new math teacher, Ashley Fox, Ashley this is my husband Ted." 

Ashley smiled, "Nice to meet you Ted." 

"The same ma'am. Clara you didn't tell me how pretty she is!" Ned stated.

Ashley blushed a bit. Ashley was surprised but appreciated the compliment. She was a little startled by Ted, he was huge. He was six foot four and weighed nearly three hundred pounds, with a big belly bulging out in front of him. 

"Now Ted, don't go embarrassing the poor girl." Declared Clara

Clara said, "Ashley make yourself at home. Would you like something to drink? Supper will be ready in about twenty minutes." 

Ted blurted out, "How about a beer Ashley?" 

"A beer would be nice, yes please," said Ashley, who wasn’t a frequent drinker. 

Ted went into the kitchen and got a couple of beers. 

He and Ashley chatted while Clara got supper organized. She had put a crock pot on early that morning, so she just needed to cook some rice and a vegetable. While they were talking, Clara and Ted's daughter, Sally Jo, came in. "Hi Mom; hi Dad." 

Ted said, "Sally Jo, this is the new math teacher, Miss Fox." 

"Oh pleased to meet you ma'am," "Please to meet you too, Sally Jo." 

Ashley was getting used to nearly everyone being overweight in Parkins. Sally Jo, was quite plump, being almost as tall as Clara and Ashley but weighing at least thirty pounds more than Ashley did. 

Clara soon called, "Supper is ready you'all." 

They went into the dining-room and Clara insisted that Ashley sit next to her. Clara served Ashley a heaping plate of gumbo, a couple slices of thick warm bread and several spoonful's of rice. Before Ashley could say a thing. Ted got her another beer too. 

Ashley cleaned her plate and Clara dutifully refilled it for her. She had another beer before they finished too. Clara had Sally Jo bring out a large pecan pie and a tub of ice cream and she insisted that Ashley have a large slice and a couple scoops of ice cream. They washed down the pie and ice cream with glasses of sweet tea. Ashley really did enjoy herself, though she had not planned on eating so much, but she enjoyed talking with Ted and Clara, as well as Sally Jo. 

By eight-thirty and now stuffed Ashley was ready to go home and get to bed, the first day of classes was tomorrow. She hugged everyone good bye trying not to bump anyone with her bloated abdomen. Ted walked her to her car. "Thank you Ted for having me, I had a wonderful time." 

"You're welcome Ashley, we expect to see a lot more of you too." Ted said.

She drove over to her apartment, only a few blocks, but it was still stifling hot out. While driving she thought about Ted' comment about "seeing a lot more of her" thinking to herself, "Am I going to get a lot bigger, or just come by more often. If I eat like I did tonight, it will be both!" 

Ashley went into her apartment and peeled off her dress and went into the bathroom. She was surprised by her reflection. She was quite bloated, her belly was sticking out so much there was a curve in it from the waist band of her bikini curving up to just below her boobs. Ashley ran her hand over her belly, getting just a bit aroused, she thought,

"I can sure see why everyone down here is so fat, the food is awesome and so much of it. I should really start working out." She brushed her teeth and hair, pulled off her panty and bra and got a teddie and bikini panty to wear to bed. 

Ashley showered, dressed and had a quick breakfast, knowing that the office at school would be well stocked with pasties, etc. This was the first day of school and she was excited to meet her pupils. She was right, there were plenty of rich pastries and again Ashley indulged. 

She was the only math teacher, so she had classes in basic math, algebra, geometry and beginning calculus &#8211; all targeted at the seniors. The advantage was the small class size &#8211; none had more than twenty students. She also had a "homeroom." She wasn't surprised that nearly all of the kids were overweight. The kids were all very polite, calling her ma'am or Miss Fox.


----------



## Britt Reid (Apr 13, 2013)

*Chapter Two*

The term got off to a good start. Ashley was very busy with her five classes and a homeroom to look after. She enjoyed working with the children very much and was becoming quite popular. She tutored several students after school. Their moms typically sent baked and fried treats to Ashley to thank her for working with their children. Ashley also started a "Math Club" which became more popular with Ashley showing films and some hands on engineering experiments. The moms took turns at bringing plenty of refreshments. 

As the term went on, Ashley had little time for any exercise and the heavy, rich southern cooking and all the snacking began putting some pounds on Ashley's figure. She was gaining about a pound or two a week. She was asked to supper at Clara and Ted's frequently and out to eat by other members of the faculty and staff. 

The weeks few by and it was the Thanksgiving weekend. Ashley got invited to several of her students' homes for Thanksgiving dinner. She graciously accepted all of them, not wanting to offend anyone

Ashley had committed to several families to come by on Thanksgiving Day. She ended up eating a lot more than she had planned. She was wearing a nice dress, tied above the waist just under her plumper boobs, stockings and a new pair of pumps, which hid how stuffed she really was. 

Ashley called Clara around five, "Hello, Ashley?" 

"Hi Clara, I am on my way, I hope it is not too late?" she declared.

"Oh no Ashley, just perfect we finished dinner a half hour ago, I'm just cleaning up a bit and then we are going to have pie. You should be here just in time. Can I fix you a plate first, before dessert?" 

Ashley giggled, "Clara I am so stuffed right now, I ate so much this afternoon and morning, I hope I can eat some pie, but thank you anyway." 

Clara's sister, Lucille and her son, Jack, were staying with them. Jack was just about to finish his residency in New Orleans. He was planning on buying the practice of a retiring physician in Parkins. He was single and Clara knew he would adore Ashley. Clara's sister Lucille weighed over two hundred and fifty pounds. She had told her that Jack was sick of dating skinny med students and nurses, who were throwing themselves at the young, handsome doctor. 

Ashley arrived, dressed in a short dress that was straining to contain her bloated belly. The hem was riding up on her round bottom cheeks too. 

Clara called to everyone seated in the living room, "This is my friend and co-worker at school, Ashley. She started this fall at school and everyone adores her!" 

Ashley blushed, "Thanks, Clara." 

Clara led Ashley over to meet her sister and nephew. "Lucille, may I introduce, Ashley. Ashley, this is my older sister Lucille." 

Ashley politely curtsied hoping her panties weren't showing. "Ashley this is my nephew, Jack. He is just about to finish his residency at the hospital in New Orleans and plans on moving here to Parkins." 

Ashley smiled and Jack smiled back. They both were checking each other out. 

Ashley thought, "He is really cute and a doctor too!" 

Jack was thinking, "She is very pretty, plus nice and plump, too!" 

They both at the same time said, "Pleased to meet you!" and started to chuckle and giggle. They both were smitten with each other. Ashley adored how handsome Jack was, not really thin, but in decent shape, dark hair and blue eyes. Jack loved how pretty Ashley was, long brunette hair, great complexion, blue eyes, not to mention nice plump boobs and thighs with a nice round bottom peeking out from under her too tight dress. He really loved her little pot belly the most though. 

Jack said, "Ashley please sit down here." 

He patted the couch cushion next him. Ashley sat down, tugging her dress to keep some modesty. Jack wanted to hear all about the school and Ashley students. She asked about how his residency was going. They chatted away as Clara served everyone large slices of rich pecan pie with a large scoop of vanilla ice cream. Ashley ate two slices, not even realizing it. Clara brought out after dinner liquors and served them. 

The beginning of December after a very indulgent Thanksgiving holiday, Ashley was getting dressed on Saturday morning, she decided to wear a pair of jeans she hadn't worn in quite awhile. She pulled on a pair of panties, having to "dance" a little to get her thighs through the leg openings, thinking "these must have shrunk". 

She started to pull on the jeans and struggled to get the waist band over her plump bottom cheeks. Looking in the mirror she was startled to see her cheeks piled on top of the waist band, jiggling with every tug on the jeans. Her panties were cutting into her plump cheeks as she struggled with the jeans. Ashley thought, "Have I really gotten this fat so soon?" 

She looked down and realized her belly was sagging over the waist band of her bikini. She looked up at the mirror again, her round bottom cheeks were still holding back the waist band of the jeans, her t-shirt was riding up on a jiggling belly and she was getting a little winded from the tugging and pulling. She finally gave up and got her legs out of the jeans and tossed them on her bed. 

Looking in the mirror again, Ashley took stock of her figure, her belly was now bulging out farther than her modest boobs. Her boobs were bigger now than they ever had been before. Ashley lifted her belly and let it fall, causing it to jiggle and shake. She reached around and patted her cheeks, feeling how soft they were, she gave her bottom a slap and her cheeks shook like "jello". 

Ashley went to her scale, which she had been avoiding and stood on it. The dial raced to one hundred and thirty-five pounds. Ashley almost screamed out loud, "Yikes, Ive gained twenty pounds since August!"

Indeed! Ashley was enjoying herself and her new friends and had really started packing on the pounds! She knew her Mom would feel her worst fears confirmed, but Ashley herself quickly got over the shock.

She went back to the mirror again. Only wearing her panties and t-shirt she started to fondle her belly and bottom cheeks. She faced the mirror and noticed how wide her once slim thighs were. Her thighs were almost perfectly round and now touched together below her panties. 

She also noticed that, despite gaining thirty five pounds in less than four months, there were no stretch marks on her skin. She was thinking, "You know this isn't so bad, I'm not huge or obese, just a little chubby. I'm still the skinniest teacher in the school, too." 

Ashley was actually starting to get a little turned on as she massaged her fuller body, when the phone rang. She answered, "Hello?" 

"Ashley, it is me, Clara," announced her co-workerr

"Hey Clara what's up?" she replied

"Ashley, Ted and the boys have gone out hunting for the weekend. Sally Jo and I are here alone, why don't you come over for lunch and maybe supper too for that matter." came the invitation. Ashley began to think of Claras cooking and her taste buds lit up.

"Clara I would love to! When can I come over?" Ashley responded, all traces of her recent concern banished from her mind.

"Well right now, girl, Sally Jo and I are hungry. Oh and Ashley, wear something with an elastic waist band. There are no men around, if you know what I mean," coaxed Clara

"Clara, I will be right over!" Ashley was nearly beside herself she was so turned on. She could not believe it. Just when she was getting aroused about how much weight she had gained and how she looked, she gets invited to a binge! 

Ashley dug through here dresser looking for a pair of sweat pants she remembered she used to work out in. She found them and pulled them on over her panties. They were tight! The material hugged Ashley now rounder bottom cheeks, showing serious panty lines through the stretched material. She pulled on a tight t-shirt, grabbed her purse and car keys and drove over to Clara's. 

Clara opened the door as Ashley walked up to the front door, "Come in, Ash, we have been waiting for you. Sally Jo is just getting the hush puppies and chicken strips out of the deep fryer." declared Clara.

Just then Ashley's stomach growled. Clara chuckled and gently poked Ashley's plump belly, "It sounds like someone is pretty hungry!" 

Ashley patted her belly and giggled, "I sure am! Let's eat!" 

Clara, Ashley and Sally Jo laid into the hot, greasy rich food getting stuffed, finishing everything that Clara and Sally Jo had fried up. Sally Jo cleared while Ashley and Clara sat back rubbing their engorged bellies. Sally Jo said, "Mom I am going over to the mall to see my friends. What time should I be home for supper?" 

Clara replied, "Dear, be home around five thirty." 

"Yes Momma," responded Sally Jo 

Clara looked over at her engorged protégé admiring how much weight Ashley had gained since moving to Parkins. "Ashley, we need to go over to Wal-Mart and get you some panties, bras and some stretch pants. You are about to burst out of your clothes." 

Ashley looked down at her bulging belly, which now was barely covered by the tight, t-shirt and bulging over the waist band of her sweat pants. "Sounds like a plan to me, Clara." 

The two binging buddies drove over to the Wal-Mart. They went to the women's wear section and Clara started to look for some new lingerie for Ashley. She held up a package of granny panties and chuckled, "How about these Ashley?" 

Ashley laughed, "Clara I am not that big yet!" 

She found a package of large bikini panties. They went over to the shirts and blouses and picked out a few. Ashley was startled that most of them were larges or size sixteens. Then to the stretch pants. Clara and Ashley picked out two navy blue and two black pairs. One set size sixteen and one set size eighteen. 

They got an ice cream cone at the snack bar inside Wal-Mart to "tide them over" until supper. They got back to the house and started supper. Clara fired up the deep fryer, while Ashley breaded more chicken and shrimp. Clara fixed the dough for more hush puppies too. They had another feast ready by the time Sally Jo got home. 

While stuffing down the second binge of the day, Clara asked, "Ashley what are your plans for spring break?" 

"I am planning on staying in town. We are only out for four days. It is too expensive to fly home for that short a stay. Besides, I know I am going to get a lot of grief for this." Ashley answered as she slapped her round bottom and bloated belly, giggling. 

"Oh good, I was worried about you traveling over the holiday, you are certainly welcome here Ashley," declared her friend

"Oh thank you Clara that is so nice of you," Ashley responded.

The girls hung out nibbling on sweets and pastries for a few hours watching movies. Around ten, Ashley excused herself and drove home. 

While getting changed she did another "check" in the mirror, giggling as she patted her still full and bloated belly. She thought, "Mom is going to freak when she sees how much weight I have gained. I am really getting fat!" 

She patted her belly again. Pulled on a tight pair of bikini panties and an old t-shirt and went to bed. 

Ashley spent a lazy Sunday hanging out at her apartment. She was wearing her new stretch pants and a t-shirt and really like the feel of the tight material stretched over her expanding assets. 

Ashley told her mom she would not be home for the spring break. Her mom was disappointed but realized that with only four days off the visit would be short and expensive for Ashley. While on the phone with her mom Ashley was rubbing her belly in the tight stretch pants. As if on cue, her mom asked, "Ashley how is your weight, dear?" 

I have to tell her sometime," Ashley thought, and responded "Mom I have gained weight down here, the food is so good." 

Ashley could hear her mom sigh over the phone. "Ashley you really need to watch your weight, remember most men do not like overweight women." 

"Mom don't worry I'm fine." They finished up chatting and deciding that Ashley would come home for part of the summer vacation. 

On Wednesday evening, Clara mentioned to Ashley, "Ashley, my sister and her new doctor son are coming for the holiday, so be sure you dress up for our house." 

"Oh I will, reassured Ashley.  I am planning on coming but it might be late though. Im glad to hear Jacks coming. We got along great last year at Thanksgiving and have been staying in touch. Is that okay with you?" 

"That works out great, we are going to eat late, so you can just come by for dessert. I am making your favorite pecan pie," confided Clara

"Great Clara, I will see you on tomorrow evening, I will call first," replied Ashley. They hugged and both left the school. 

Ashley and Jack at Thanksgiving had talked for nearly four hours. Since then theyd kept in touch and actually dated several times. Now theyd be together again. 

When Ashleey arrived Clara and Lucille shared a look at the young (now) couple and winked at each other. Sally Jo strained to hear what they were talking about, despite Clara trying to shoo her away. 

Bye ten o'clock, Ashley was tired, full and just a little buzzed by the alcohol. Clara piped up, "Jack why don't you drive Ashley home. I don't want her driving this late." 

Ashley started to protest about how Jack would get back home, or how she would get her car back. Clara said, "I will have take care of that. Dont worry!

Jack smiled expectantly at Ashley and she agreed, allowing herself to be tken home in his car and leaving hers behind.

Ashleys cell phone went off at eight-thirty in the morning. Fortunately Ashley was awake, though just lying in bed, (caressing her belly). "Hello"

"Ashley, it me Clara, Good Morning," came the by now familiar voice.

"Good morning to you too." Clara went on, "Ashley, can I send Jack over, say around nine thirty to pick you up for brunch? That way you can get your car back." 

"Oh nine-thirty will be just fine." Replied Ashley. "Good, Oh wear something comfortable and "stretchy" Ashley." 

"Okay, I will, see you around nine thirty." Ashley hung up the phone and went to the bathroom to start getting ready. Ashley took a quick shower and blew dry her hair. She started to go through her clothes, dressed only in a bikini panty and bra, her sexiest though. She decided on a pair of stretch pants, with a stretchy t-shirt, a pair of pumps and nice ear rings and a necklace comfortable, but just a little dressy . 

Jack pulled up in Ashley's car, promptly at nine thirty. Ashley did one final look in the mirror at her ensemble, she giggled patting her round bottom cheeks, which clearly showed panty lines from her bikini panty. She went down the stairs feeling her body jiggle. 

Jack got out and opened the door for Ashley, she could not resist giving him a quick little kiss on the cheek for being so polite. Jack said, "Ashley you look wonderful this morning." 

She smiled, "Thank you Jack." 

They drove over to Clara's just shooting the breeze and chatting. They pulled up in front of Clara's house and Jack again came around the car and opened Ashley's door for her. She loved that he was so polite. Other than the great food, Ashley loved how polite and respectful the men were in the south. 

They went in the house. Ashley was almost bowled over by the aromas coming from Clara's kitchen. The dining room table was covered with rich southern breakfast and luncheon treats. Ashley's tummy growled, she blushed hoping that Jack did not hear it. She looked around, he was right behind her and just winked at her. Ashley giggled, thinking, "I am so lucky to find a guy who loves how plump I am now." 

Jack pulled out of chair for Ashley to sit down. He took the one next to her. 

In minutes everyone was at the table, a quick grace was said and the food began to flow. Ashley didn't want to scare off Jack by eating too much, but he kept offering platters to Ashley, she just kept loading food onto her plate. 

The food, of course, was fantastic and Ashley could not stop eating. She chatted with Jack between bites. He kept suggesting different foods and entrees for Ashley to try, and try she did. Lucille and Clara looked on approvingly as Ashley continued to eat, with Jack's encouragement. 

By eleven-thirty Ashley was stuffed, bloated, engorged, turned on and happier than she had ever been. She sat in her chair caressing her engorged, distended abdomen, trying not to belch. She was chatting with Jack, they both could not keep their eyes off one another. 

Everyone started to get up from the table, Clara, Sally Jo and Lucille started to clear the table and Ashley, pushed back her chair, "Oh Clara, let me help! You did all the cooking and it was wonderful". 

She squeezed between the back of her chair and Jack's chair, accidently (on purpose) bumping Jack with her round bottom cheeks, giggling "Oh excuse me, Jack." 

Ashley turned and leaned into Jack to pickup an empty platter lying on the table. Jack looked up her and she winked at him. 

The girls had the table cleared and the dishwasher running in just twenty minutes. Lucille piped up, "Jack, dear, why don't you show Ashley where your office is and the hospital, I'm sure she would love to see them." 

Jack replied, "Great idea mom. Ashley, are you up for a little drive?" 

"Oh I would love to!" she replied.

Both Jack and Ashley could not wait to be alone in the car! They drove over to the doctor's office whose practice Jack was going to take over and then to the hospital. 

Getting back in the car after a quick tour, Jack asked, "Where to?" 

Ashley put her hand on Jack's thigh, "My apartment doctor, and it's an emergency!" 

She giggled. 

They drove to her apartment and went in. No sooner had the door closed than they were embracing. Jack was running his hands over Ashley's awesome round bottom, while she was pushing her pot belly into Jack. They staggered into the bedroom and started peeling off each other's clothes. 

Ashley had deliberately worn her sexiest lingerie under her stretch pants and t-shirt, now just in the lacy bikini panty and bra, her plump round belly bulging over the waist band, her boobs filling the bra and everything jiggling, Jack was totally smitten! They fell onto the bed, rolling, laughing and fondling each other. Jack loved the feel of sinking has hands into Ashley soft, round bottom cheeks, making them jiggle and shake. He caressed her little pot belly, hefting it, letting it fall onto his chest while Ashley straddled him. 

Jack loved the softness of her body and how everything jiggled with every move they made. They made love for over an hour, then lying in bed kissing and fondling for nearly two hours. 

Around five they shared the shower, Ashley let Jack scrub her belly and bottom cheeks. They did a little bump and grind in there too. Jack and Ashley got dressed, Ashley wore the same outfit, but different lingerie and went back over to Clara's house for supper. She did not want it to be too obvious where they had been all afternoon. Supper was some of Ashley favorite southern comfort foods and she, to Jack's delight, indulged herself. 

After supper everyone went into the family room and they watched the late football games. It was getting late when Jack escorted Ashley to the door, they stepped outside, kissing and fondling. They made plans to go the New Orleans for the remainder of the weekend. 

Jack and Ashley had a great time in New Orleans. She loved Jack's apartment, not far from the hospital and the food in the French Quarter was awesome and Ashley was not shy about partaking. 

On Sunday, Ashley reluctantly drove back to Parkins. She was in love with Jack and he with her. Things were moving pretty quickly, but they both felt comfortable.


----------



## Britt Reid (Apr 13, 2013)

*Chapter Three*

During the next few weeks, Ashley and Jack texted or called each other several times a day. Ashley really wanted to stay with Jack all summer, but she had promised her Mom she would come home for a visit. 

After school had been out for a week Ashley flew home. She was a little concerned about her family's reaction to her gaining weight, by then nearly fifty pounds, but she knew Jack loved her new figure. She got off the plane and saw her Mom waiting near the baggage claim area. Ashley was wearing a pair of stretch pants and a tight top, which hugged and accentuated her new curves. She walked over and she and her Mom hugged.

Ashley's Mom stood back and surveyed, her now much plumper daughter. "Ashley dear you have put on a lot of weight!" 

Ashley patted her belly (which jiggled for Mom) "I know Mom, the food in Louisiana is so good, I just couldn't resist right after the first day there." 

"Well dear, that is fine, but are you happy?" inquired her mom.

Ashley smiled, "Yes Mom I am very happy, I have met someone very special, he is going to be a doctor in Parkins, as soon as he finishes his residency in New Orleans." 

"Oh Ashley dear that news is wonderful! But what about this?" her Mom said as she poked Ashley's belly.

Ashley giggled patting her belly, "Mom, Jack loves my curves! He was raised near Parkins, his mother is my best friend's sister. All the women in Jack's family are very heavy too, so I really look skinny to him." 

"Well dear if you are happy, then, I am not going to mention anything more about your figure." Her mom replied.

Ashley hugged her mom again and kissed her on the cheek, "Thanks Mom, it means a lot to me." 

They got her luggage and went to the car and drove to their home. They unloaded Ashley's suitcase and went in. Ashley's dad gave her a hug, of course noticing how much weight she had gained. He looked at mom and she just shook her head. He knew to keep his mouth shut. 

They had a nice dinner, though not nearly as much food as Ashley was now used to eating. She was pretty tried and went to bed earlier than she usually did at her apartment. She was dreading seeing her older sister tomorrow, knowing that Amanda would not anywhere near as understanding as Mom about Ashley's weight. 

She got up around eight-thirty. She had not heard any commotion downstairs, so she thought nothing of going to the bathroom that she and Amanda shared in just her bikini panties and camisole. Both were very tight on her figure. Her bikini panty was digging into her bottom cheeks, creating some awesome rolls and love handles. The waist band was cutting into her belly causing a roll to form sagging down. 

She had just finished brushing her teeth and was "primping" a bit in the mirror leaning over the sink so her belly was resting on the edge, when someone grabbed her bottom cheeks and shook them. "My word, look how fat you are! Ashley, you must have gained forty pounds! 

Ashley knew it was nearer fifty, but she didnt care, Jack loved her fat. You are a butterball! What size are you now twelve, fourteen?" 

Ashley pushed her bottom out and bumped Amanda's abdomen. She turned around and sighed, "Nice to see you again too, Amanda." 

Amanda shrieked when she saw Ashley's belly, "Are you pregnant too? Look at this tummy!" 

She poked Ashleys belly making is jiggle. "You need to go on a diet and move back up here, get away from all that fattening southern food you have been eating!" 

Ashley sighed again, "No Amanda, I'm not going on a diet, I'm not moving back up north and I am definitely not going to stop eating southern cooking!" 

Amanda just stared at her for a moment. "Fine!" 

Then she turned on her heal and left the bathroom. Ashley closed the door and started a shower. 

Amanda stormed into the kitchen, Mom was there fixing breakfast. 

"Mom,, Amanda shouted, I can't believe how fat Ashley is! She is huge, she looks pregnant and her bottom cheeks nearly fill up the bathroom! She needs to go on a diet and fast before she is too fat to waddle!" 

"Amanda, calm down Ashley is her own person. She is very happy with her figure, she loves the town and the school where she works and lives. She obviously loves the food down there too. She has met someone, he is a doctor and its sound pretty serious to me." Her mom replied.

Amanda was stunned, Ashley, now looking like a butter ball, in Amanda's opinion, now had a serious boyfriend, but how could a guy go for her, she was so over-weight now. 

"Really Mom, Ashley has met someone! He doesn't mind how fat she is now?" she said with jaw agape. 

Mom, nodded and smiled, "That's right Amanda, according to Ashley, all of the women in Jack's life have been over-weight or even obese, not only does Jack not mind her weight, he loves her the way she is." 

Ashley came down stairs for breakfast a few minutes later. Amanda annoyed that she was wearing a pair of tight black stretch pants, so tight that she was showing serious panty lines through the tight material. She also had on a tight, short t-shirt that hugged her plump belly. 

Mom, said, "Ashley, would you like some breakfast, dear?" 

"I would love an omelet and toast please, Mom." Came the reply. 

Mom started to fix the omelet, getting out the eggs, milk and some cheese. "How many eggs dear?" 

"Four please mom." Ashley answered

Amanda sighed, "Four, really!" 

Ashley absently patted her belly, "But I'm hungry." 

Mom said, "Amanda, that enough!" 

Amanda stormed out of the kitchen muttering to herself, "No wonder she's so fat!" 

Mom fixed Ashley's omelet and toast, which Ashley smothered with peanut butter and honey. Mom asked her to help fix the turkey and casseroles for the Christmas Eve meal. They worked together most of the morning and into the early afternoon. Amanda was so upset about Ashley's weight, she avoided her all day until dinner time. 

When the family sat down to dinner, Ashley deliberately ate as little as she could, just to keep the peace, she figured Amanda would blow a gasket if she ate the way she did at Clara's. They went into the living room for dessert which was a couple of pies that Mom and Ashley had made. Ashley ate a small slice with just a bit of ice cream, Amanda declined to have any at all. 

The ate fairly late so everyone just milled around , reading or watching television. Ashley and Mom cleaned up alone, Amanda had come in the kitchen but mainly just to make snide remarks about how much room Ashley took up. It really was not a pleasant holiday for anyone, thanks to Amanda's attitude. 

After watching the late football game and late news everyone headed off to bed. Ashley was starving, she was so hungry she could not sleep. After lying in bed for what seemed like hours, she got up, just wearing a bikini panty and t-shirt, she padded down to the kitchen for some leftovers. She started to nibble on the left over casseroles, but soon she was just shoveling spoon full after spoon full into her mouth. 

The tension of the day and not eating very much earlier made Ashley just want to stuff herself and that she did! Ashley pounded down the sweet potatoes, most of the bean casserole several spoon-fuls of stuffing, gravy and turkey meat. She then finished one of the pies and half of the gallon ice cream tub. 

Ashley sat on the counter caressing her bulging belly, when she heard someone else get up. She didn't want anyone to know she had just had a binge, but it was too late. Mom came into the kitchen she looked at Ashley sitting on the counter with the empty dishes around her, her belly bulging onto her plump thighs lifting the t-shirt up. Ashley blushed, "Sorry Mom, I was hungry." 

Mom sighed, "Oh Ashley it's okay dear. I know you are happy with your weight especially since you have met Jack, but I worry about how heavy you are going to get." 

"Mom, I am not worried at all. I love to eat and the food in Parkins and all of Louisiana is so good, I just love it. Jack loves me, especially all of this." She patted her belly making it jiggle despite being full. 

"Well dear I am glad you are happy, that is what is important. Now let's get to bed, it will be morning sooner than you think." 

Ashley slid off the counter her bottom getting caught on the edge as she slid to the floor catching and bouncing up and down. They went back upstairs Mom following watching Ashley's bottom cheeks jiggle as she nearly waddled upstairs. 

In the morning Mom and Ashley fixed a nice brunch, which Ashley, at least to her feeling, barely ate anything. Ashley called Jack and talked to him for over an hour. He wanted her to come back down as soon as possible, given that Amanda was making everyone miserable. 

The next day was not any better. Ashley checked with her airline and for only a few dollars she could change her flight. Mom was a little upset that Ashley had decided to leave early, but she understood, given the tension that Amanda's attitude had created. Mom drove her to the airport early the next morning, Ashley did not even say good bye to Amanda, she felt so hurt by her intolerance of Ashley's new lifestyle. 

Jack met her are the airport and they went to his apartment. No sooner were they inside the door, their bodies slammed together. Ashley pushed her belly into Jack while he reached around and sunk his hands into her bottom cheeks and started to knead them. They kissed hard and staggered to the bedroom and made love for nearly an hour. 

Jack was lying in bed, on his side with his elbow bent and his hand under his head looking at Ashley. "Ashley"

She rolled onto her side, letting her glorious belly splay onto the bed sheets, "yes Jack." 

"Will you marry me Ashley?" he inquired.

Ashley got tears in her eyes, "Of course I will marry you Jack!"


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Mar 25, 2021)

Wonderfull story, wish there was more though.


----------

